# @15K, tirez R gone, need advise....-->



## br0ker_GTO (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey All,
I've been hovering for quite some time, and figured it was time to sign-up. My factory tires are already beginning to wear badly at just over 15,000 miles. I'm looking for a decent tire:

no need for speeds over 110mph
need to have good wet/dry traction
don't give a shighte about snow, not much in TN these days.
be nice to have them under $200/tire, if possible?

I've had my 2005 for a little over a year now, one of the 1st's to have an 05 in Knoxville, TN. Bought her on January 5th, 2005. This car still amazes me every day......

Thanks guys, nice place you got here, BTW, kudos to the admin :cheers

br0ker


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

Go to www.tirerack.com - You should be able to get the Goodyear F1 GS-D3s for less than $200.00 each. They even list a Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 for $194.00 each.

For performance tires they are normally hard to beat on price.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

rrathea said:


> Go to www.tirerack.com - You should be able to get the Goodyear F1 GS-D3s for less than $200.00 each. They even list a Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 for $194.00 each.
> 
> For performance tires they are normally hard to beat on price.


If you don't care about speed rating or ultimate handling the GS-D3's would be a waste of money. Tire rack's house brand, Avon's Tech line, sells an M500 tire for $120 in 245/45 - 17. Same 280 UTQG wear rating as the goodyear but 38% cheaper. Decent reviews for performance and wet traction.

I've also had experience with the Bridgestone RE750. Very good tire with 340 UTQG wear rating. These handle very well in dry and wet conditions and wore very evenly on my Volvo 850 Turbo. They are also very predictable when near the limit of traction. Tire rack sells these for $165 in 245/45 - 17 size, 14% cheaper than Goodyears. Ratings are good.

Good luck choosing.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Heard good things about those Avons at Tire Rack. 

I have Falken 512 Ziexes on my car -- but they're awfully buzzy and the dealer had to mount and dismount something like 10 of them before getting a set of four round ones.  

Cooper Tire has been putting out some great product lately -- but a lot of people aren't trying them because loudmouth know it alls immediately diss them and think they're crap.

Check these out:

http://www.coopertire.com/us/en/ProductDetails.asp?ProdType=UHP&id=223&title=UHP+Tires

Find a dealer with the free 45 day trial and see what you think. When my Fukkens are done -- I'm going to try them out. That said, I will have no problem stepping up to some Goodyears or Michelins next time.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I am amazed that you got so many miles out of the stock tires. I had to replace mine at 6500 miles.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

mumrah said:


> I am amazed that you got so many miles out of the stock tires. I had to replace mine at 6500 miles.


:agree Replaced mine at 7,500 miles. I bought the Fusion ZRIs (made by Bridgestone) 255/40 17. They list for 139.99, but if you buy all four they can get it down to 103 each. I like them a lot better then the BF Goodrich. I am in Houston, TX so I only have to worry about rain.


----------



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine also has Fuzions all around, 245's. They were on it when I bought it with 17k miles, and so far are very impressive.


----------



## br0ker_GTO (Mar 12, 2006)

mumrah said:


> I am amazed that you got so many miles out of the stock tires. I had to replace mine at 6500 miles.


Well I probably should've replaced them about 5K miles ago, but it's to the serious point now!

I've been checking out tirerack and I like the Pilots, but I'm wondering if it'd be cheaper to buy through a local vendor since they usually charge more $$ for tires you bring in, as opposed to tires bought through them. I guess it's a trade-off since you have to pay shipping on the tires, then a little more to have them installed. Thanks for all the input all!


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

br0ker_GTO said:


> Well I probably should've replaced them about 5K miles ago, but it's to the serious point now!
> 
> I've been checking out tirerack and I like the Pilots, but I'm wondering if it'd be cheaper to buy through a local vendor since they usually charge more $$ for tires you bring in, as opposed to tires bought through them. I guess it's a trade-off since you have to pay shipping on the tires, then a little more to have them installed. Thanks for all the input all!


Good idea. I was going to order tires but then started calculating all the costs not included. I was between 3 tires at the time and ended up with the P-Zero's they rate right between Pilots and Eagle F1 GS-D3. Price availability and fit were the deciding factors.


----------



## gclcpa (Jan 9, 2005)

*My OEM tires lasted almost 25,000 miles.*

Which to me was disappointing, but I seem to have done better than most on the forum. I was so glad to get rid of them. They were extremely noisy, and sounded like they were out of round. 

I replaced mine with General Acclaim UHP tires. I researched them on the Tire Rack site, but actually bought them from Kauffman Tire. They were highly rated by other users, and were the second lowest priced tire in the ultra high performance category. They are "summer tires", but it sounds like you are in a non-snowy area like me. They have the same speed rating as the OEM tires (i.e. 245ZR17 95W.) I got them for $129 each (installed.) So far no complaints.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Check out Kumho's. That is what I'll be buying. I bought them for my 98 Vette, and I liked them better that the Goodyear Eagle F1's that were on there. Kumho's are priced very low, and they actually stick too. Anyone else have good luck with Kumho's? I bought Kumho Ecsta ASX's on my Vette. Haven't bought tires for the GTO yet, but at 8,900 miles, I burnt off the backs and rotated them to the front. Now I'm going to have to live with bald front tires throught the summer. It doesn't rain in April does it?? :rofl: Seriously, I priced them at $112 a piece.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Tires.......hmmm, you mean "round" tires? Believe me they are VERY hard to find and with the power of this car you had better have good tires. I switched out my stockers at 4K miles with Goodyear G3D3's. They lasted great until I rotated them and then could never get a good balance again. Sent them back to Tire Rack for Dunlop Super Maxx. They were so out of round they went back immediately. Next I tried Michelin PS2's, for three days, also out of round. I've finally ended up with Toyo T1R's. Although they're not perfect, they're OK I guess. I was told the other day by a Goodyear tire rep that the tsunami in Malaysia cut rubber supplies in half. No one is getting good tires now. I dunno, the most important part of the car and you can't get good ones.

JET


----------



## br0ker_GTO (Mar 12, 2006)

Well I waited too long! I went anouther 2K miles and on the way back from a closing, POP! The driver side rear blew @ 65mph on the inside of the tire, near the wheel weld. Down to the wire, literally. I'm sure not many are fans of the OEMers, but I gotta say, I pulled over to inspect and they actually were still holding enough air to get me back home 4 miles away @ 45MPH. I know, flame on, should've put on the donut immediately, but I was on the side of I-40E in Knoxville, TN, 2 feet from cars doing 80 (anyone knowing the area will understand).....I took my chances. 

But I'm heading to the tire store (on the donut, of couse) to pick up some Bridgestone Potenza RE750 17's tomorrow. I've heard good things, price is right, I'll give em a shot. I'll follow up with some initial reviews of the Pot's.  .....stylin on my phat donut.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Hankook Ventus Sport 104's. At first I hated them, but after about 50 miles of wear they had much better traction. Just went to the track with them and I was pulling 2.08 60 ft times and my previous best with the stock BFG's was 2.16.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

jortegasr said:


> :agree Replaced mine at 7,500 miles. I bought the Fusion ZRIs (made by Bridgestone) 255/40 17. They list for 139.99, but if you buy all four they can get it down to 103 each. I like them a lot better then the BF Goodrich. I am in Houston, TX so I only have to worry about rain.


I also have the Fuzions. I like the handling a little better than the stock goodyears but if you drive in snow at all they suck. I got *stuck in my driveway* in about 3-4 inchs two or three times. After that I picked up a set of used Goodyears(stockers w/50% tread left) for $220 shipped on ebay for the winter. I'll be putting the Fuzions back on soon, now that spring is here. You can find good deals on tires on Ebay if your patient and know what your looking for. I just say a set of Goodyears for around $350 shipped with 8/32 of tread left....new is 10/32....not bad for the price IMO


----------



## br0ker_GTO (Mar 12, 2006)

*2 weeks impressions....RE750*

So I've been on the Potenza RE750's now for over 2 weeks. Not a horrible tire! Good traction, handling, plenty sticky. Rides for CRAP though. The only true downside, if you ask me. I'm used to them now, but the wife hates the ride.  I'd give them a 6.5 out of 10. Works for now.....


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

jortegasr said:


> :agree Replaced mine at 7,500 miles. I bought the Fusion ZRIs (made by Bridgestone) 255/40 17. They list for 139.99, but if you buy all four they can get it down to 103 each. I like them a lot better then the BF Goodrich. I am in Houston, TX so I only have to worry about rain.


Did you put 255s at all corners? No problems with rubbing? I'm considering doing just exactly that, or alternatively getting 255 or 265 for the rears and staying with 245 for the front.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Were these put on the stock rims? Any pics would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## STLGTO05A4 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Just replaced my tires also*

I purchased General Exclaim UHP's from "Tire Rack" for $79.00 per tire, in size245/45/VR17. Tires look great, wet and dry grip much better than stock tires. Ride much smoother also. Sidewalls not as rigid as stock BF's which accounts for the better ride. At that price, who could pass them up. I'm very satisfied so far.


----------

